# Please tell me...



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only one dumb enough to be caught up in this whole idiocy of trying to determine if a buck is 175" or a bull is 375" before shooting. In the old days if we saw a good buck or bull we harvested it and smiled. Any more it seems I find myself second guessing before pulling the trigger and missing opportunities, hence my misfortune of having a good buck get away. As hard as it is to tell the story goes as follows....
After several days of jumping deer in the thick stuff I finally decided to slow and hunt rather than just run deer out in front of me. Three steps then glass. Three steps and then glass. About a quarter mile in I spot two does and two fawns feeding, never had an idea I was there. This could work I'm thinking. Not being a patient guy I needed to see some results and here they were. Well I continue on with the same process and after a few hundred yards as I'm glassing I spot a 3 by 4. Approximately 21" wide but quite tall. I knew he probably wasn't the one but as I maneuvered around for a better look I spot a big four laying down. He was looking dead away and I wasn't sure how good his front forks were but certain he was a shooter. I needed him to stand as all I could see was his head and neck. As if on cue he rose and at that point I had my muzzle loader raised to my shoulder ready to go. (It was between 50 and 60 yards away). Long story short I get wondering about those front forks and lower my gun and pick up my binos. The smaller buck picks up the movement and starts to get nervous. I could see him in my perriphial vision and knew the time was short. As I set down the glasses and picked the gun back up the larger buck catches on and trots off. Front forks.... fantastic. They weren't terribly spooked but were on alert and although I was able to get close I was never able to get a shot. Greed got the better of me this time. Sorry for the sad ending, just curious if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If they look good to you, drop em.......


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang man I am just the opposite! I shoot the first decent buck I see. I know what you meen though because if I ever draw an elk tag I know that crap will happen. I liked the part, 
"Front forks... fantastic" Dang sorry you missed out.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

For deer, it seems the best ones are left to those who spend all summer finding and patterning the big bucks. The rest of us should just shoot the first nice one we get the chance for...at least I would.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That happened alot when I did the dedicated hunter thing, not so much anymore, but yes it has happened to me :wink:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If you are hunting to please other people or to inflate your ego with the size of the antlers then you are going about all wrong. 

why not just get yourself a guide and hunt someone's private ranch and shoot the biggest deer they have. I'm sure that will make you a better hunter in the long run.

really I would just shoot what makes you happy and do not worry about what other people think. this is your hunt not theirs!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there any other reason, other than trying to shoot the biggest buck on the mountain? Any other reason is just over-rated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never been a victim to that, if in my judgment it is a shooter, the trigger finger gets itchy, unfortunately has not happened....


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Normally no but this year I drew a tag that took me 14 years to draw so yeah we did the whole hes got good fronts etc etc ............After waiting that long to hunt big elk I wasn't just going to put the hammer down on the first bull I seen............ Your username is neverdrawn so I guess maybe you don't understand what I'm saying...... Someday if you draw a premium tag you will see what I'm talking about


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It's just the opposite for me. A couple muzz hunts ago I see a buck about 20" wide and figure he is a nice 4 point, pull the trigger and dump him. Then much to my bewilderment he turns out to just be a big 2 by 3. Oh well, my fault. Shoulda looked him over better.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It kinda sucks when that happens. I know  but to me it is opourtunity that counts. If you have to think about if it's big enough it probably isn't in your mind. The more you see the more you can judge quickly. Just be happy with whatever you shoot. No whining about ground shrinkage :x


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Make your desision quickly and stick by it. I know plenty of people that get disapointed with thier animals once they get up to them. I know plenty that have blown chances.


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

Ground shrinkage? Disappointment when an animal is on the ground? Wow how unfortunate to be so selfish as to not have the utmost respect and honor for the animal you have just harvested. When someone comes up with a good recipe for antlers I'll hunt for bones, until then the meat is all I'll need thank you.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have been in a similar situation, but fortunately for me, the 2 bucks in my story were just not quite shooters. I had time to either shoot or glass, and I decided that if I wasn't sure I wanted one of them I was better off passing. So I glassed, they bolted, and luckily I made the right decision. I have had hunts where I would have shot any legal buck, hunts where I held out for 3 point or better, and hunts where nothing but a wallhanger would do. There is nothing wrong with any of those approaches in my book. If its a trophy you're after, you just can't go shooting the first thing that looks halfway decent. I applaud your patience, just sorry it didn't work out this time.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I paused after stalking a beautiful velvety buck in the archery season in another state this year, that pause caused me to miss when the shot opportunity came cause I'd misjudged the distance he moved... and we found him dead and eaten a week ago... he was way better than I gave him credit for even at 23-24" wide once I put my hands on him, and I paused cause he only had one brow tine... -)O(- 

The year before in the same unit, I passed on a great 26" buck at 30 yards that later scored 185 cause I was waiting on his freaky uncle.

However, I have also taken a buck two years ago in in UT with a muzzy at 23 yards that ended up not being as symmetrical as I first thought, but I rushed and shot him... he still scores almost 160 at 19 inch outside spread! But I think back and probably would pass him if given the chance to see his weaker side. You make that decision at the time your finger hits the trigger and the safety is off... don't regret your effort in taking a wise and wary animal - it is still a trophy and prolly good eatin too.


----------

